# New Roamio Pro Stuck in Reboot Loop during setup



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

I purchased a new Roamio a few months ago directly from Tivo, but I just now unboxed it to install after my Premiere XL4 year of monthly sub stopped.

I installed the cable card fine, got it paired, and started guided setup. Downloaded the update and said it was going to install and restart a few times.

I'm not sure if it installed or not, but eventually when I came back in the room the Tivo was at the "Welcome!" screen where I have to choose the country. If I leave it on that screen, the Tivo will reboot on its own after about 30 seconds. If I go all the way through, it will reboot while trying to connect on "Getting Info" and get back to that screen again.

I've tried with the cablecard inserted and with it removed. 

I've replaced the power cable.

I've unplugged for a minute and replugged in as well.

Is this a hard drive issue? Any thoughts on how to resolve this?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## TEG (Apr 8, 2014)

I am currently in the same boat. I have to wait until I get home to call TiVo Support, but hopefully they have an answer.

I've tried Kickstarting it into Recovery mode, with to effect. I left it to go to work running an SMART test. Hopefully, I'll have something to add later.


----------



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

Some more info

Did a Kick Start 54 and the hd passed the smart test plus a couple of the shorter tests and then I cancelled out.

When I disconnected the Ethernet cable, the unit did not reboot. I setup the wireless and then once it went to connect to the service, it started rebooting again.


----------



## dlee0708 (Sep 21, 2002)

TEG said:


> I am currently in the same boat. I have to wait until I get home to call TiVo Support, but hopefully they have an answer.
> 
> I've tried Kickstarting it into Recovery mode, with to effect. I left it to go to work running an SMART test. Hopefully, I'll have something to add later.


I am running the Hard-drive S.M.A.R.T. test on my Roamio Plus 150 hour Tivo (no 2nd drive) and the first 4 tests took around 7 hours to run (not exactly sure how long) and the last Off-line scan has taken 12 hours so far and is still running. I am curious if when you get back from work if it's still running or not and exact Roamio you have (Plus with 150 hours or additional hard drive space etc).

-Don


----------



## TEG (Apr 8, 2014)

So, I called TiVo, but since I'm at work I haven't tried it yet, but they recommended connecting directly to the modem/router. I'm using bridged Airports to provide an Ethernet connection for the TiVo. If that fails to try a Kickstart 56 to try to force the software to be updated.


----------



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

I personally haven't been able to get Kickstart 51, 52, or 56 to do anything. When I did 58, it said it was installing an update and then went back to the welcome screen and rebooted again.


----------



## rferebee (Apr 14, 2014)

Same problem here. I'm starting the third reboot.


----------



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

Everyone here who is having the problem, did you just turn it on for the first time today?

I think it has something to do with the network. Because the only time it won't reboot is if i'm disconnected from the network. I've tried wireless, direct to router, direct to modem. It all reboots.

The first time it connected to the internet though it went through the whole process, connected to Tivo, downloaded info, and loaded it as far as I could tell. But now it's stuck in this reboot hell. Wasted my whole Saturday so far.

From my research, it appears 51 and 52 don't do anything for Roamio. In my situation, 57 and 58 haven't made a different, although something does happen when I use them. But 56 isn't causing anything to happen, whether or not I'm connected to the internet.

Edit to add: When I run Kickstart 57, the green screen comes up and says it will run for 3 hours. But it only runs for a few minutes.


----------



## bankshot (May 28, 2009)

I had exactly the same thing earlier this week. Brand new Roamio Plus consistently rebooted every 2 minutes and ~45 seconds when the ethernet cable was plugged in. Could never get through the Guided Setup process. Wifi either failed to connect, or also caused a reboot, albeit after a longer period of time.

I called TiVo support yesterday and went through about 20 minutes if troubleshooting steps: plugging it directly into the wall instead of a power strip, directly into my router instead of a switch, different ethernet cable, wifi, component video instead of HDMI, etc. Nothing resolved the issue.

By the end of the call, TiVo authorized a replacement unit. It will arrive on Wednesday. I'm bummed that I didn't get to put my new Roamio through its paces this weekend, but fingers are crossed that it's a hardware problem specific to this first unit.

It is interesting to note that this is happening to multiple people around the same time. Bad hardware batch, or worse - software bug triggered in conjunction with an issue with TiVo's service? In the latter case, maybe a replacement wouldn't fix it...

By the way, in my research, I found a thread at TiVo's support forum from 2 weeks ago about this exact issue. Both customers there had their units replaced, but no followup on whether that resolved it.
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11184364&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## rferebee (Apr 14, 2014)

I also tried for the first time today. After 3 reboots I'm going to bed and I'll try again tomorrow. So much for modern technology.


----------



## TEG (Apr 8, 2014)

It appears, so long as the TiVo isn't connected to the Internet, it will keep restarting. If I disable DHCP it will work, but of course you can't set them up that way.


----------



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

TEG, can you try starting the overnight test with kickstart 54? You can always cancel by hitting clear if it starts. Mine won't start. It says it fails. 

I have this feeling that for whatever reason, our updates wiped the partitions where things get installed.

Is there a way to perform a factory reset at all?


----------



## TEG (Apr 8, 2014)

tlwizard said:


> TEG, can you try starting the overnight test with kickstart 54? You can always cancel by hitting clear if it starts. Mine won't start. It says it fails.
> 
> I have this feeling that for whatever reason, our updates wiped the partitions where things get installed.
> 
> Is there a way to perform a factory reset at all?


I can try tonight when I get home. I'm going to call TiVo and start the RMA process, but will try it afterwards, and see what I get.


----------



## wordmike15 (Apr 26, 2014)

I am experiencing the same problems. Plugged in Roamio Plus and proceeded to go through guided setup. About halfway through the process, the unit rebooted. Contacted Tivo and arranged to have a replacement unit shipped. Curious to see if this issue is across the Roamio line, and if it affects both stock units and units with upgraded hard drives.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! I thought I was the only one! I had a brand new replacement Tivo Roamio Plus come this week and was having the same issue. Sent it back yesterday and am waiting for the replacement unit. Didn't think it would be a network issue, but perhaps the updated software is corrupt or something. It would be interesting if anyone is able to fix it without getting a replacement box.


----------



## rferebee (Apr 14, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Tivo. They said this was a "known issue" with some of the boxes and they are researching a solution. Told me to sit tight until I hear back from them. Technology once again yanks my chain.


----------



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

Spoke to Tivo this morning and they're sending me a replacement. I certainly hope it's a new unit and not a refurbished one. I didn't have to tell her very much, she basically said right away they would exchange it.

I asked if this had anything to do with the update being corrupted (or the one that was getting rolled back) and she said that the update didn't actually fully download. Based on her quick offer of the exchange, it's clearly not something new for them.

I will say, in the 14 years I've owned Tivo, and on my 10th Tivo, this is the first major issue I've ever had. Only other issue I've ever had was a failed hard drive four years into the life of one of them. I've always had a great experience with their customer service, their products, and the Tivo Community here. But I really really really hope this next one works.


----------



## turt (Apr 4, 2004)

I bought a new in box from someone on craigslist and I'm having the same problem. Now what?


----------



## rferebee (Apr 14, 2014)

Based on what they told me they still don't know what's causing the issue. I wonder if a new box with the same software load will have the same problems?


----------



## bankshot (May 28, 2009)

rferebee said:


> Based on what they told me they still don't know what's causing the issue. I wonder if a new box with the same software load will have the same problems?


Yeah, that's my fear. The issue seems to have just cropped up in the last few weeks. If it's a software issue of any kind, it may be affecting all recent Roamios, in which case a replacement unit won't help. I'm still hoping it's just a recent bad batch of hardware.

My replacement box is due to arrive on Wednesday, so I'll post back with any status, good or bad. Hopefully they tested it before sending it out!


----------



## TEG (Apr 8, 2014)

I spoke a great support specialist, and after commiserating over our issues with users, he said they were aware of the issue, and were working on a fix, but he was unsure how they could implement because the system wouldn't connect.

He did indicate that it may have been due to the original version of the OS on the replacement TiVo being one version lower than expected for the 20.4 update, and that causing an error during loading.



tlwizard said:


> I will say, in the 14 years I've owned Tivo, and on my 10th Tivo, this is the first major issue I've ever had. Only other issue I've ever had was a failed hard drive four years into the life of one of them. I've always had a great experience with their customer service, their products, and the Tivo Community here. But I really really really hope this next one works.


I will say, this is actually my second problem in 9 years from devices coming directly from TiVo. My second Series 2 Nightlight died on me about 2 weeks after purchasing it, they send me a replacement, but in the meantime, I bought one off of craigslist, so I had two. And this was back in the days of modem setups only, unless you tricked it into using a specific brand of USB-to-Ethernet adapter for the initial connection.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

My replacement for my replacement comes on Wed as well. Hopefully it's a non issue. I don't even want to plug it in until I've confirmed that the issue has been resolved! Please post if this has been fixed for you all and I will do the same.


----------



## rferebee (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got an RMA to return my unit also. They wanted $350 to ship the replacement immediately but waived that after I complained. The technician that I talked to pleaded ignorance of a widespread issue so hopefully it was confined to a few units.


----------



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

Curious when everyone bought their's. I purchased mine on Jan 31. I assume most people bought their's after mine and so it's not a hardware issue but actually a software/network issue.

They have yet to ship out my replacement yet even though I was told it would be boxed up on Sunday and out Monday morning.


----------



## rferebee (Apr 14, 2014)

My original unit was shipped on April 21.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Talked to Tivo today. They have a list of people who have had this issue but still don't have a fix. They will be calling these people once they figure out the problem. I got my second new one delivered today and I'm not sure what I should do. I don't want it to update and get a corrupt update again. Anyone get their replacement and get it up and running?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh my, I'm so sorry some of you are experiencing this issue!

If your box gets all the way to "TiVo Central" before restarting, I may have a solution.

First, email me your TSN ([email protected]) with the subject: "Reboot Loop" so we can make sure your box is configured correctly.

AFTER I email you back that I've confirmed your configuration, proceed with these steps:

1. Once your box boots all the way to TiVo Central, please IMMEDIATELY unplug the Ethernet Cable as soon as you see "TiVo Central".

2. Then navigate to Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset > Clear & Delete Everything and enter the three THUMBS DOWN + ENTER to proceed

3. After it completes, it will prompt you to repeat Guided Setup.

4. Once it has completed Guided Setup, make two more connections to the TiVo Service.

5. Email me and let me know how it all went.

--Margret


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

gbruyn said:


> Talked to Tivo today. They have a list of people who have had this issue but still don't have a fix. They will be calling these people once they figure out the problem. I got my second new one delivered today and I'm not sure what I should do. I don't want it to update and get a corrupt update again. Anyone get their replacement and get it up and running?


Email me the TSN of the new box, and I can confirm it is configured correctly and safe to set up.

--Margret


----------



## phive0 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just obtained an RMA for my brand new Roamio Plus that was endlessly rebooting during guided setup at the "Preparing the connection..." step. Made in Mexico, 11-DEC-13. I ordered it last week and received it in the mail today.

My Roamio seemed to be working fine until it auto updated to 20.4 during setup, then the rebooting started. I also noticed the cablecard automatically ran a firmware update upon first power up, but that had nothing to do with the reboots, since the unit rebooted with the card removed. I selected the WiFi option during the initial setup and the TiVo connected to my home network just fine until the 20.4 update took place.

This is my first TiVo failure since I first starting using TiVo back in 2003.

Oh, well. At least my Premiere and ancient Series 2 still works.


----------



## bankshot (May 28, 2009)

Well, third time is the charm... I hope? I now have 3 Roamios sitting on top of my 5-year-old rock-solid HD XL, and the third Roamio finally appears to be ok. I can't fully confirm until I can call TiVo tomorrow to get it activated (I also haven't moved the cablecard from the HD XL because things are recording...).

Box #1: purchased Roamio Plus with lifetime service online last week, reboot loop during setup. Never got to TiVo Central. Called support and had a replacement sent out.

Box #2: arrived today. Same as Box #1 - reboot loop before completing setup. Never got to TiVo Central.

Box #3: I _really_ didn't want to wait another week, just to get a third box from TiVo that did the same thing. So I took matters into my own hands and picked up another Roamio Plus at the local Best Buy. I figured best case, it works and I get TiVo to transfer the lifetime service from Box #1/2, then return those two. Worst case, it either doesn't work or TiVo refuses to transfer service (which would be ridiculous), so I return it to Best Buy.

Well, Box #3 got all the way through Guided Setup and into TiVo Central. I noticed one difference right away: on initial bootup, just prior to the welcome screen where you pick US or Canada, I saw the following message:


> Preparing the update
> This may take up to an hour, possibly longer.


Kind of strange, I thought - what update? It hadn't even connected to the network yet. In any case, neither Box #1 nor #2 did this.

I can think of 2 differences between Box #1/2 and Box #3:

Box #3 has an earlier TSN. I specifically chose this unit (out of 2 available) at Best Buy because this problem seemed to pop up only recently. Maybe a recent bad hardware batch was the cause? TSNs of Box #1,2,3 in order are 848-0001-903A-A***, 848-0001-903A-D***, and 848-0001-9026-E***.

Box #3 wasn't already tied to an account with lifetime service since it was purchased at retail.

Other notes:

The solution posted by TiVoMargret couldn't apply to Box #1/2 because they never saw TiVo Central. Just to be safe, I did follow her instructions for Box #3, but I suspect it was unnecessary.

When Box #3 got to TiVo Central, it said "_Go to UNKNOWN and enter your TiVo Service number to activate the UNKNOWN. The UNKNOWN will not work without an active service subcription._" What's with the UNKNOWNs?

For the reboot loop in Box #1/2, it happened when the *Getting Program Info* screen got down to *Loading info*. After that point, it was reboot city, every 2 minutes and 43 seconds like clockwork.

I'll respond back with confirmation that all is ok once I get Box #3 activated and actually recording/viewing TV.


----------



## TEG (Apr 8, 2014)

I was able to get the Roamio to TiVo Central during setup by setting it up as a Demo model, then once it restarted on its own, it went right into TiVo central, said it needed to go through guided setup again, and would reboot like before. I have already RMA'd it, so I'm not going to mess with it, but it anyone would like try, that might help TiVo guide people through the solution for Margret.


----------



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

I know for me I never got to Tivo Central. The reboot loop was during the Welcome and guided setup attempts. Glad TivoMargret is checking in, though!


----------



## lemieuxfan67 (Aug 29, 2007)

I was having the same issue as everyone else here. I contacted Margret who was able to assist me and I am able to report that I was able to complete Guided Setup without rebooting. I would suggest to everyone here to e-mail Margret (margret at tivo dot com) with your TSN number. She will verify the configuration of the box first to make sure it will work.


----------



## phive0 (Apr 21, 2007)

bankshot said:


> ...I noticed one difference right away: on initial bootup, just prior to the welcome screen where you pick US or Canada, I saw the following message:
> 
> "Preparing the update
> This may take up to an hour, possibly longer."
> ...


This also happened in my case.

My TSN was similar to your #2 Box: 848-0001-903A-D***.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Happy to report that my 2nd replacement unit is up and running great after emailing Margret. I didn't even want to plug it in before confirming that the same issue wouldn't reappear on this 2nd replacement unit.

For some reason, I can't get it to update to 20.4.1 after multiple restarts and connecting to the Tivo service, but I'm not worried about that right now.


----------



## lemieuxfan67 (Aug 29, 2007)

gbruyn said:


> Happy to report that my 2nd replacement unit is up and running great after emailing Margret. I didn't even want to plug it in before confirming that the same issue wouldn't reappear on this 2nd replacement unit.
> 
> For some reason, I can't get it to update to 20.4.1 after multiple restarts and connecting to the Tivo service, but I'm not worried about that right now.


When finally getting my Tivo up and running with Margret, my software version was at 20.3.6.3.B2-USA-6-INT. After confirming with her that my Tivo is up and running, an hour or two later she told me to check to see if my Tivo was pending restart. Sure enough it was. Now I'm at software version 20.3.8-USA-6-848. My guess is she was able to control what software was getting pushed to my Tivo as a software update when first setting up the Tivo is what I believe caused the boot loop.

I'm just happy to have a working Tivo right now!


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be too worried about being on 20.3.8. I don't think the full roll-out of 20.4.1 is complete. I'd guess you'll see 20.4.1 within a week or so if you're not yet getting it.


----------



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

lemieuxfan67 said:


> I was having the same issue as everyone else here. I contacted Margret who was able to assist me and I am able to report that I was able to complete Guided Setup without rebooting. I would suggest to everyone here to e-mail Margret (margret at tivo dot com) with your TSN number. She will verify the configuration of the box first to make sure it will work.


So you were stuck on the Welcome screen and were rebooting while doing guided setup, or were you able to get to Tivo Central?


----------



## lemieuxfan67 (Aug 29, 2007)

tlwizard said:


> So you were stuck on the Welcome screen and were rebooting while doing guided setup, or were you able to get to Tivo Central?


I was not able to get to Tivo Central. I was stuck in Guided Setup. I sent e-mail to Margret with my TSN and issue (Roamio Reboot Loop). She gave me instructions on a code to enter when I boot up the tivo (I think similar to a kickstart code). This reset my Tivo, then got screen saying update in progress. Once complete, box restarted back to Guided Setup. This time I had no issues completing Guided Setup and getting my box/cablecard to work. Software version 20.3.6.3.B2-USA-6-INT was on my box.

I can't confirm this...but my guess is Margret was able to use my TSN and force my Tivo to download an older version of software.


----------



## bankshot (May 28, 2009)

Update: my replacement Roamio Plus from TiVo (Box #2 in my post above) is now working properly. Well, as near as I can tell - still haven't moved the cablecard over because once again things are recording on the old TiVo and I don't want to disturb that... But it has finally broken out of the reboot loop and is running normally. I have been able to transfer a bunch of shows from the computer (via pyTiVo) and can stream them to my iPhone. Excellent.

As of last night, this box was in the same reboot loop as my original Roamio (Box #1). I had emailed TiVoMargret with my TSN but hadn't heard back, so when I tried to set it up anyway last night, I got stuck in the loop.

Today I heard back from Margret - she said that my Box #2 was NOT configured properly and I should hold off. Of course, I had already jumped the gun by this point - whoops! A second email about 30 minutes later informed me it was now safe to proceed. I'd love to know what setting or data was changed on TiVo's end&#8230;

After reading reports of success here, I decided to give Box #2 another try since it would be less hassle to return #3 to Best Buy and use #2 (which already had my lifetime subscription and account info).

Since the box was already in the reboot loop, I tried TEG's suggestion of using Demo mode to clear & delete everything, hoping that would put it in a state that would allow Margret's magic behind-the-scenes fix to do its thing. I pulled the ethernet cable and proceeded to set it up as a Demo unit. I didn't reconnect the ethernet until it asked to setup the network. This did allow me to get all the way through to TiVo Central, where I went through the menu to Clear & Delete Everything.

Once the Clear & Delete finished, I was back at the beginning of Setup. I did take note that unlike my Box #3 and lemieuxfan67's experience, I did NOT see the "Preparing update&#8230;" screen prior to the initial Setup screen. Went through the menus anyway and... got the reboot loop. Boo!

I tried the Demo mode reset method a couple more times, each time leaving the ethernet cable unconnected until absolutely necessary. While in the reboot loop, I also tried Kickstart codes 52 and 56 on different boots. The lights indicated that the Roamio took the codes, but I don't know if they did anything or not. At one point, the box was in a state where it got all the way to TiVo Central, but always rebooted about 5 seconds after that came up.

Finally on the last try through the process (Demo mode, Clear & Delete, regular Setup), it went all the way through. I honestly don't know what I did any differently that last time. Or maybe it just finally got whatever change TiVoMargret did for me back at TiVo HQ.

At any rate, I appears to be up and running. Box #1 goes back to TiVo and Box #3 goes back to Best Buy. Thank you Margret again for your help! I will update if anything changes...


----------



## TEG (Apr 8, 2014)

New Replacement TiVo arrived, and I cleared it with Margret while in transit. It was quick to setup, and I was transferring my season passes and existing recordings within 90 minutes. The Cable Card, according to Comcast, needed only be activated, since I didn't have VOD or anything other than Local Channels (Limited Cable), so that is working just fine.

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## aryndub (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry to revive thread, but just bought a Roamio Pro directly from Tivo. Out of the box it's never made it directly to the Guided setup. I let it sit there for hours and noticed that it's definitely in a reboot loop. I also tried unplugging it for a few hours and then powering it back on to see if something "reset", but still stuck. After spending well over $1k in money for this and Minis, it's not giving me a great feeling.

I've contacted support and they are supposed to set something up in next 24-48 hours and have a new unit shipped out in next 4-5 days. In the meantime, I get the pleasure of explaining to my wife why we won't have TV for over a week and at the same time spent ~$1600 to do so.


----------



## 650hpAMG (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, to pop this thread back up; so far as a newbie to Tivi, highly disappointed. First off the website places 3 cc holds for one order, that has since been rectified after 6 days. Next, received my Roamio plus, told wife it will be far better than our last DVR, lol, not. Started fine, ran updates, then a few reboots later....stuck in an endless loop on the Welcome screen. So I call and they ship out a replacement. 

However, the cable guy shows up, we figure we we would turn it on, it works! So he inserts the card and tuner, run it through the paces, never got any channels. Then it went into another endless loop. Guess I will just wait for the replacement to arrive......


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you have a new Roamio that is stuck in an endless reboot loop during setup, please email your TSN to [email protected]. There are some configurations we can do on the back end to resolve the issue.

I am so sorry for the inconvenience!

--Margret


----------



## 650hpAMG (Dec 10, 2014)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you have a new Roamio that is stuck in an endless reboot loop during setup, please email your TSN to [email protected]. There are some configurations we can do on the back end to resolve the issue.
> 
> I am so sorry for the inconvenience!
> 
> --Margret


Thank you, I sent it via email. The Roamio appears to work if I let it sit overnight with nothing plugged in. As soon as I restart it, it loops again. Perhaps a forced update?

I was able to check a few settings and under cablecard, conditional access, the V is at ?. the cable guy did leave due to the endless loop issue. Takes them a few weeks to come back out, so...........


----------



## jstylen (Jan 17, 2015)

This may be some kind of huge coincidence, but I was having this problem and fixed it by manually setting my DNS settings (and IP address).

If anybody wants details let me know and I'll do a detailed writeup of what I did.


----------



## 650hpAMG (Dec 10, 2014)

jstylen said:


> This may be some kind of huge coincidence, but I was having this problem and fixed it by manually setting my DNS settings (and IP address).
> 
> If anybody wants details let me know and I'll do a detailed writeup of what I did.


Mine was hardware, new unit has been flawless


----------



## jstylen (Jan 17, 2015)

650hpAMG said:


> Mine was hardware, new unit has been flawless


The problem, in my case, seems to have been caused by software not being able to handle a dns resolution failing. If this is the cause of the issue for everyone, the hardware replacement is only working because the replacement has software with the bug fixed.


----------



## ran77man (Jan 5, 2008)

Despite the last post being 2 years old now, I thought I'd chime in that I too have had the same issue. This time, with a refurbished Tivo purchased bought during the BF Sale. The unit was made in 2015. Margret got back to me promptly and a new unit is the answer.


----------



## jemiller51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Same thing. Received a brand new TiVo Roamio OTA direct from TiVo a couple of days ago. It constantly rebooted without ever making it through guided setup. I called tech support and played along with moving it just so I could plug it directly into the wall. They told me that if that worked, she suggested not using a power strip. Great advice - thanks. So after wasting 20 minutes going through the motions, she informs me this is a known issue with no anticipated fix date, and to just keep this box I just dropped $400 on and an update would be sent to me when it was resolved. Um... if it can't even boot up, how is it going to get a fix? No thanks. Arranged for return but then found this thread this morning. I just e-mailed Margret and hoping she can still work her magic. Although at this point, I'm inclined to just return the thing anyway.


----------



## Daniel Hawk (Jan 23, 2017)

I can relate to you. I am frustrated with Tivo. I even ask to be loaned a Bolt until the fixed the Roamio but that was met with a stone wall. I am without TV as I have no cable box since last week.


----------



## jemiller51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Margret responded to my e-mail with specific steps to follow and it seems the constant reboot issue is resolved. I was able to make it through guided setup for the first time since I received the box. Now I just have to get the service turned back on (since I'd already initiated the return) and maybe I'll be in business. TiVo almost lost a customer of 10 years because their support team didn't have information that I was able to find with a Google search in a 2 year old support thread. And by the way, this is a BRAND NEW box. So it's not like a bought something off Craigslist that had been sitting in someone's closet for two years.  It's a brand new TiVo Roamio OTA purchased direct from TiVo, and all support could tell me was that it was a known issue with no anticipated fix date. I'll update again after I get the service restored and ensure all is well.


----------



## Daniel Hawk (Jan 23, 2017)

She did the same for me. Probably the same steps that she sent you.

Within one minute, the IR (yellow) LED will begin irregular flashing. Press the PAUSE key, and the flashing will immediately stop, the POWER (green) LED will go off and the IR (yellow) LED will turn on.

Enter 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0 on the remote control.

The box will reboot and restart Guided Setup. You should be able to get through it this time.


----------



## jemiller51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep, those are the instructions she gave me. Do you have an infrared (IR) remote or radio-frequency (RF) remote (RF remote being the kind that can be blocked by a cabinet door and still work)? My TiVo came with an RF remote and I couldn't get the sequence above to work. I tried an old IR remote I had on hand and it worked. I had noticed a delay in the response time with the RF remote when the box was constantly rebooting, so it may be that whatever process was causing the reboot was also tying up the processor from processing the RF remote's signals. I'm going to wait until I get home and get the service going before I reply to Margret, but I was going to pass on that information to her. (Thanks Margret!)


----------



## Daniel Hawk (Jan 23, 2017)

I have both remotes but used the RF for this process. We are a happy household again but have to set up all our season passes again but it also got rid of a lot of the ones that are no longer wanted.


----------

